

Arctic sea ice coverage plunges to record low - sew
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/08/arctic-sea-ice-coverage-plunges-to-record-low/

======
Toshio
I remember a polar bear desperately trying to locate a patch of ice in the
movie "An inconvenient truth". I hate to imagine the situation polar bears are
in right now.

~~~
fondue
Recent news reveals that not only are they not in danger but are instead
thriving. Kind of inconvenient.

